# Rechte im Tomcat



## me.toString (23. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Javaner !

Wie kann ich im Tomcat (Tomcat5 unter debian) meiner Webanwendung den Zugriff auf eine C-Bibliothek ermöglichen?? 
Also nun entwas detailierter: Ich habe ein Programm, welches auf eine C-Bibliothek zugreift - und das funzt "normal" wunderbar. Nun aber haben wir ein Web-Interface gebastelt und benutzen dafür den Tomcat5. Funzt alles wunderprima ... bis auf den Moment, wo ich auf Funktionen aus der Bibliothek zugreifen will ... da macht Tomcat gleich ganz dicht (keine Möglichkeit eine Exception zu fangen ... und in die log's schreibt er och nix rein). Ich habe ein policy-Datei angelegt und gut gefüllt (musste schon alle möglichen Sachen frei geben - Verzeichnisse, DB-Verbindungen und Properties). Hab es vorhin mit Freigabe der RuntimePermission versucht ... Fehlanzeige. Tja ... dann hatte ich die Schnautze voll und hab dann einfach: permission java.security.AllPermission; reingepackt. Aber ... war wieder nix ... alles andere ging ohne Probleme ... nur der Zugriff auf die Bibliothek (der Zugriff selber ist richtig programmiert ... sonst würde es in der Konsole ja nicht funzen)

Hat jemand von euch da draussen eine Idee was ich noch ausprobieren könnte ??? 

Michael


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Mrz 2006)

schau dir catalina.sh und das Zeugs an

=> du musst die so Datei in java.library.path oder sowas aufnehmen, als startparameter beim Java befehl

(hat gar nix mit Rechten zu tun, sondern mit dem finden der native Lib)???


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2006)

Also die Bibliothek liegt schon richtig. ... denn wenn ich in der Datei
/etc/init.d/tomcat5 den Wert von TOMCAT5_SECURITY auf no stelle, klappt das alles ohne Probleme. Aber das wäre nicht gerade eine gute Lösung. Muss man in der policy-Datei noch weitere Verzeichnissse oder sonstiges freigeben??
Also für das eigentliche Laden der Bibliothek habe ich folgendes drin stehen:
permission java.lang.RuntimePermission "loadLibrary.bibliotheksname";
Lasse ich das weg, dann bekomme ich eine Exception - also ist das schon richtig so. Steht es allerdings drin, dann stürtzt tomcat einfach ab - ohne jegliche Meldung ... weder in meinen Log-Files noch in den Log-Files von Tomcat selber.


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Mrz 2006)

wasn das? SUSE??

dann in die Doku schaun?

richtig gelinkt? GCC Version usw.


----------

